
The Sneaker Brand Set to Disrupt the Fashion Industry - waqasaday
https://www.vogue.com/article/atoms-sneaker-launch-quarter-sizes-disrupting-fashion
======
president
Never heard of this company before. My prediction is that if they are
successful, they will end up only being worn by techies. Their story does not
sound like something that jives with the general public.

------
waqasaday
Hi, everyone – this is Waqas, cofounder of Atoms.If you have any question, I’d
answering later today. Thanks.

